# Everglades oil drilling not going to happen



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

https://www.tcpalm.com/story/news/l...oil-production-desantis-announced/4476992002/

Great news, thank you Governor DeSantis!


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

But I thought republicans hated the environment


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Big Fish said:


> But I thought republicans hated the environment


They do. They're also racists, bigots, homophobes, xenophobes, misanthropes, and misogynists. Ask any Democrat.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

That’s a heck of a deal per acre!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Good news !!!!

Desantis has definately bucked the trend


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

trekker said:


> Desantis has definately bucked the trend


There are many, many environmentally minded conservatives in FL.

The "trend" you are referencing is a construct of the left and the media.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

crboggs said:


> There are many, many environmentally minded conservatives in FL.
> 
> The "trend" you are referencing is a construct of the left and the media.


No. The trend I'm referencing comes from years of paying attention.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For all of you folks that lean a bit towards the left... Don't pay much attention to all the things that politicians say... Pay attention to what they actually do.
-That goes for both parties by the way...

It does appear that our current governor has his heart in the right place and is actually doing things that need getting done... Must be making the other side a bit crazy....

I haven't been with any political party for many years (James Earl Carter cured me of that foolishness...). Suffice it to say that I'm somewhat to the right of Attila the Hun...


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

There’s so much petroleum coming out of the old fields now like the Permian Basin there isn’t even close to enough pipeline capacity to get it to market. The deep water GOM is really cheap, the cost per barrel to extract that and market it is well under USA land based fields and not far off from Saudi costs. Good or bad, the USA is now a net hydrocarbon exporter. In the last few years or so, everything has been flipped upside down and the trend is accelerating.

In a perfect world, we would not need to burn so much petroleum or natural gas to power everything and just save those fossil fuels mostly to make carbon fiber boats, poles, rods and other good things. 

Anyway, it’s good that they won’t drill in the Everglades. The pressure is off for now, hopefully forever. I’m pretty hopeful we all will find a way to continue to protect wonderful wild spaces and come up with cleaner ways to power all the things that need power.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a cynic's view of that old "oil in the Everglades deal...." 

If it had been feasible and highly profitable - we'd have had an established field there years ago... Now if you just owned the land and needed someone to buy it from you - and you had the prospect of oil drilling to get everyone worried again (not the first time this ploy showed its face down here....) you just might be able to get the state to buy from you what no one else would....

Still it does show that the state's heart is in the right place... and for those who think I'm being unduly cynical.... Make a point of reading The Swamp by Grunwald - It will open your eyes a bit about how developers and other speculative types have been bailed out on more than one occasion by our state in the last 100 years....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Say what???

http://maps.fractracker.org/latest/?appid=93eb82f3de1d4b5892e43371d8fea15b

https://fdep.maps.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=a5d360cf9fa644148e035c3a501bdf6b

The good news is there are many dry holes and abandoned wells. Maybe people will realize there is not much there and move along.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Getting the “G” to bail you out of a failed enterprise has been going on since the very beginning of our country.... Just look around a bit and you can find good (or bad...) examples in every state... 

Of course it’s just my opinion...


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=MCRFPFL1&f=M

Looks like Florida once produced a decent amount of crude oil.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

karstopo said:


> https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=MCRFPFL1&f=M
> 
> Looks like Florida once produced a decent amount of crude oil.


Most of it came from the panhandle.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

trekker said:


> No. The trend I'm referencing comes from years of paying attention.


Thats bull, both sides partake equally. If you took most peoples googler away they couldn't even tell you a river that was polluted from mining in the last 100 years but they will tell you mining ruins rivers. 

I always think about my time in the Bakken when I would read about all this anti oil crap, 5,000 acres of armpit tall grass, 1 acre of gravel with a couple derricks, 5,000 more acres of armpit deep grass and 1 acres of gravel with a derrick. Then some person surrounded by 1,000 sq miles of asphalt is going to tell you that Republican pollute because they are OK with the oil industry. I will take my 1/5000 of ground disturbed over the barren wasteland that is LA, New York, Chicago, or San Francisco. All places liberals built houses and gas stations(ok because liberals need gas, just not oil) all over to make their lives so pretty. All were amazing natural areas at one point now there is nothing left.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

BP just received/renewed contracts to drill in the Bahamas.........story will be continuing..we will see


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

topnative2 said:


> BP just received/renewed contracts to drill in the Bahamas.........story will be continuing..we will see


Bahamas is rejecting the GREEN new deal and wants to keep life affordable to their citizens.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

How many of you are in the direct oil and gas industry? Not office workers, I mean in the field every day? I bet most of the people talking shit about it have only read about it. Oil is the blood of the earth, it’s not the bio waste everyone makes it out to be. 
Tell me how to make solar panels or any alternative energy without petroleum.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Im smarter then that man, but I can see everything I need to from about 100 yards off.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How many of you are in the direct oil and gas industry? Not office workers, I mean in the field every day? I bet most of the people talking shit about it have only read about it. Oil is the blood of the earth, it’s not the bio waste everyone makes it out to be.
> Tell me how to make solar panels or any alternative energy without petroleum.


Let's revisit something for a minute:

There was a guy on here that posted how we should vote in a previous election and was disguised behind an environmental concern. He told everyone that we needed to vote in a particular way to save the environment.

Then he and or his environmental concern joined forces after coming under fire as an environmental terrorist organization. They joined forces with a n outfit called Everglades Foundation. EF is the one who is the owner of this land and the very ones trying to pump oil to the surface,

Paul Tudor Jones is the founder of this organization and he has never cared one bit for the environment. In fact, he was fined a very large sum for the action he took to make his Keys home much more valuable without regards to the environment.

When the guy on here was confronted about his involvement he had literally nothing to say- so as long as PTJ's checks clear, the organization is legit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Let's revisit something for a minute:
> 
> There was a guy on here that posted how we should vote in a previous election and was disguised behind an environmental concern. He told everyone that we needed to vote in a particular way to save the environment.
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing.


Fascinating reading...find the threads on bullsugar, bull sugar dot org


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Let's revisit something for a minute:
> 
> There was a guy on here that posted how we should vote in a previous election and was disguised behind an environmental concern. He told everyone that we needed to vote in a particular way to save the environment.
> 
> ...


This is why rich folks should never be trusted with environMENTAL issues. They can't see beyond their checkbooks.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Xcapnjoe said:


> This is why rich folks should never be trusted with environMENTAL issues. They can't see beyond their checkbooks.


and poor people can? Ever go to a third world country? They don't have no everglades. And that 20k acres didn't get paid for by poor people taxes bucko


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Drifter said:


> and poor people can? Ever go to a third world country? They don't have no everglades. And that 20k acres didn't get paid for by poor people taxes bucko


Bucko? Is that all you've got?

Yes, jack wagon, I've been to 3rd world countries. They're precisely why I vote the way I do.
I don't want to see America become one.

Your statement that "they don't have no Everglades" is also ridiculous.
They boast estuaries that are much more pristine than ours.

Poor folks are far more trustworthy than those who seek to control them.
If you don't know that, you're beyond my reach.

Good luck! Swim with the under toad.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Xcapnjoe said:


> Bucko? Is that all you've got?
> 
> Yes, jack wagon, I've been to 3rd world countries. They're precisely why I vote the way I do.
> I don't want to see America become one.
> ...


My bad, my initial impression had been that you were a conservative. Not some anti capitalist leftie. But hey it takes all kinds.

Hope your enjoying your phone, this website, your car, and those roads that get you to the ramp. God knows those jack wagons that took the time to do that for you were all along just trying to ruin the world.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And of course elections have consequences... Anyone want to bet how much a gallon of gas will be four years from now?


----------

